# Citical Information for Greenwich Tocket Holders



## Custard Cream (11 July 2012)

I'm not sure this is 'critical' but just had this through on an email:

This email contains critical information about your Olympic Games event at Greenwich Park.

If you have tickets for more than one London 2012 event, you may receive multiple emails. Please read each one carefully as important details, such as when to arrive and what you can and cant bring, may vary.

   1. Be prepared for security checks when you arrive: this will be like taking an international flight at an airport. It will be busy, so get there early  gates will open two hours before your session starts. If you have a ticket for the Equestrian cross-country event, gates open at 8.30am.

   2. Bring as little as possible with you: one medium-sized handbag or small backpack is allowed per person. There are no storage facilities available. You can bring food, provided it fits in your bag, and an empty plastic water bottle to fill up inside the venue. You cannot bring in liquids over 100ml. Read the full list of prohibited and restricted items

   3. Leave plenty of time to travel: routes to Greenwich Park are expected to be very busy. If youre coming from central London, it may be quicker to take the train from Charing Cross or Victoria to Blackheath station. Use the spectator journey planner to plan your journey and, where necessary, book your travel in advance. Dont forget your free Games Travelcard on the day.

   4. Remember the only way to pay is by Visa (debit, credit or prepaid card) or cash: for details of the services and facilities available in your venue, read the venue information online. There are no ATM cash machines available at your venue.

   5. Explore Greenwich Park and the local area after your event: it may take a while to exit the venue  so why not stick around, grab a bite to eat and enjoy the fantastic views that the park has to offer? After youve left, avoid the queues at local stations by strolling through the historic centres of Greenwich or Blackheath, or visiting the Royal Museums Greenwich

Ticketing Terms and Conditions also apply. Ticket holders aged 16 and under must be accompanied by an adult. Please keep your ticket with you at all times. If you decide to leave, you wont be allowed back in.

Things change, so check online!


----------



## KingfisherBlue (11 July 2012)

Hi

I received that email too and immediately deleted it as 'suspicious' spam without opening it. No way! 

The word 'critical' in the subject line  struck me as over the top and bogus.


----------



## teapot (11 July 2012)

All the info's online anyway...


----------



## Suziq77 (11 July 2012)

I got that email too - and then they texted me to tell me to find it and read it, alarmingly the text said "if you do not read it you risk missing your event."

I read it.  

I have a horrible feeling that the organisation surrounding the Olympics is an utter shambles, travelling around London and trying to get things done is a nightmare of jobsworths gone mad on an ordinary day, never mind during a huge sporting event


----------



## teapot (11 July 2012)

I just got the text after deleting the email, whoops


----------



## acw295 (11 July 2012)

I had it too - I'd seen all the info online anyway but I still found it useful to have it in an email and have sent it to the rest of my party.

Anyone been watching "Twenty Twelve" on BBC2?  http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b01f87cv

I can't help but think of it everytime I get anything from the genuine olympics. The remodel of the travel pack had me in stitches!


----------



## Kat (11 July 2012)

Was the title of this thread written by the policeman from Allo Allo?


----------



## Custard Cream (11 July 2012)

Lol Kat, good spot!

Way to go!


----------



## Kat (12 July 2012)

Custard Cream said:



			Lol Kat, good spot!

Way to go!
		
Click to expand...

 Glad to be of service


----------

